# What day should FET be scheduled



## Mjashley3 (Sep 10, 2014)

Can someone please clarify what day (after the start of MC) should the FET take place for a day-6 blastocyst? Also would this be dependent on the development stage of the embryo. For example would a hatching blastocyst be transferred a day or two earlier than if it were fully hatched. We went through FET earlier this year with a fhb on day 19 which resulted in pregnancy (but later resulted in MC) and then more recently our 2nd attempt at FET was done in day 21 with a Hatching Blastocyst (which failed to convert to pregnancy). Out thinking is that we may have had the FET too late in our 2nd attempt and missed the "window". Appreciate any thoughts/clarification.


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

Natural or medicated cycle ? I did a natural cycle and had FET 5 days after ovulation as it was a 5 day blastocyst so transfer was on day 17 of cycle.
x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Sorry for your losses.

it is done based on the age of the embryo more than the stage iykwim. So you transfer a day 5 embryo 5 days after ovulation ( not lh surge ) in natural cycle or starting progesterone in a medicated cycle.

the exception is for immature blasts frozen day 5. They are usually thawed the equivalent of day 4 on the cycle and grown on overnight to be transferred day 5

day 21 is tbh immaterial. It is time after starting progesterone or ovulation that is important.  In a medicated cycle it could be day 28 so long as it was only 5 or 6 days after progesterone started/ovulation.

it is likely it was a bfn for other reasons. However it may be worth asking why the clinic froze day 6 at such an advanced stage. Was day 5 on a sunday by any chance? Most clinics will freeze before hb stage as once an embryo starts hatching it is more vulnerable to the freezing process. 

But remember - you got pregnant once and can again. Do you have more embryos frozen? Or will it be a fresh cycle?
75% of pregnancies where 2 embryos transferred end up singleton ( including this one of mine ). So even tho all good for a pregnancy the embryo just didn't make it.

one thing worth considering if you had a medicated cycle is trying a natural ine. I had 2 bfns from medicated fet but a triggered natural worked for me.

Good luck but remember, success rates are over 90 %achieve a live birth after 3 cycles. A cycle counts as the fresh and all frozen transfers from that cycle. I know it is hard - mentally emotionallly and financially if you are self funding, but you will get there.

good luck


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Dear Mierrian, I try to write to your inbox but it is full. So I have to ask u here. Hoping u will read it soon. How did u do a triggered natural. 
I don't ovulate every month. This month I am. How I can make sure I will ovulate in next month. I have had 4 medicated FETs in the past and all negative, I do want a natural one this time. Going to have all my immune drugs though hence making sure that I ovulate and have FETt. I will be on steroids and abs for immunes. Did u have hcg shut or anything else for ovulation?
Lots of love. Kukixxx


----------

